# Pop-up ads bother me



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you guys get bothered by these new POP-UP ads, (if they show up like they do on my end)?. Usually I end up SKIPPING them, (which takes 5-6 seconds), but that's not my issue. My issue is: I come here to surf all the forums about RC racing, not to get FORCED into looking at POP-UP ads.. What are your thoughts?


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pop-up ads*

Generally I agree, but if they are what it takes to keep Hobby Talk available to us so be it.


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Use Adfender and popups and ads on most sites disappear as well as load the web site faster. :thumbsup: http://adfender.com/


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

race71 said:


> Use Adfender and popups and ads on most sites disappear as well as load the web site faster. :thumbsup: http://adfender.com/


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

They are not POP up ads 
HT is not directly responsible for them 
Please if there is an issue Use the contact us link or Report a post link 
We are looking into the redirecting to a different page


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It is VERY annoying.
Paid member's paid to avoid these sorts of things!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Promatchracer said:


> They are not POP up ads
> HT is not directly responsible for them
> Please if there is an issue Use the contact us link or Report a post link
> We are looking into the redirecting to a different page


Please everybody read this 
Hobbytalk is Looking into this problem As of right now it is not something that was done on purpose. They are looking into it


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I appreciate that it is being worked on. I tried the contact us but no one responded. I used this in the past and ask that a thread be removed and no one answered it then. Is it possible the messages are being stopped by a spam filter?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am not sure where the contact email goes to 
Best is to report post or PM me directly


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The Contact Us didn't work when Hank had the site so that is nothing new. In future, I will send anything to you. Thanks.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...they are ANNOYING - who ever is responsible - GRRRR


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I get the pop up ad on my home computer. 

No pop ups on the work computer.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sorry*

I started this thread, not only because I was PIS ED about these ads, but also because I had NO IDEA on WHO to contact, or WHERE to contact them on this site...I will look for the ads to DISAPEAR and I will CONTINUE to SUPPORT this site, (best, in my opinion). Once again, all I can say is SORRY!


----------

